# Am I Still Getting A Tegu?



## iLovePanda265 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have heard alot of people saying that since the B&W Eggs cracked they can no longer get a tegu, and was wondering how would I know if I'm included in this group of people, because I ordered after march, but I never got an email or phone call saying I wasn't gonna be able to get one, and last I saw one of the forum members said If you ordered after March your not getting a B&W if you ordered one. Could someone please clear this issue up for me?


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 15, 2011)

Shoot Bobby an Email or Call him, i don't think anyone else can answer that but him if he hasn't called you or gave you an email,or maybe he just hasn't had the time to call and refund you yet.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 15, 2011)

He's calling in order maybe not gotten to u or maybe u


----------



## iLovePanda265 (Jul 15, 2011)

Okay guys well thanks for the info, I really hope maybe I can still get my B&W. Wish Me Luck...


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 15, 2011)

Goodluck maybe u a lucky one


----------



## lovemyreptiles (Jul 16, 2011)

If you've emailed Bobby since you've posted this, you've probably gotten a reply from him by now. Bobby called me last night at 11:30. I'm completely new to this forum and have no clue what people are saying about what happened, but he's asked me to let anyone who's not sure to know that his eggs did not crack. It seems that a chemical was either switched or added to the water in his area. While it's fine for humans, it wasn't suitable for eggs. He's also not the only breeder in that area who lost eggs. A BP breeder near him lost about %75 of his for the same reason. 

I'm getting an extreme giant off of him, and most of those eggs were okay. I'm not sure about your black and white though. Last night he told me that he had about 20 or 30 people left to call. It's first come/first served for the people who are getting tegus that survived. If there are no black and whites left, you have threes options: wait until next year, get a refund, or get an All American tegu instead.

Also, he told me he was planning to ship tegus this Monday. So maybe if you haven't heard from him by tomorrow afternoon, give him a call or email. He's the nicest guy you could do business with!

I hope this helped clear up any confusion.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 16, 2011)

lovemyreptiles said:


> If you've emailed Bobby since you've posted this, you've probably gotten a reply from him by now. Bobby called me last night at 11:30. I'm completely new to this forum and have no clue what people are saying about what happened, but he's asked me to let anyone who's not sure to know that his eggs did not crack. It seems that a chemical was either switched or added to the water in his area. While it's fine for humans, it wasn't suitable for eggs. He's also not the only breeder in that area who lost eggs. A BP breeder near him lost about %75 of his for the same reason.
> 
> I'm getting an extreme giant off of him, and most of those eggs were okay. I'm not sure about your black and white though. Last night he told me that he had about 20 or 30 people left to call. It's first come/first served for the people who are getting tegus that survived. If there are no black and whites left, you have threes options: wait until next year, get a refund, or get an All American tegu instead.
> 
> ...



That really sucks! Once again sorry for the loss Bobby and all who had late deposits. 

So are the extremes only getting shipped Monday? I figure he'll tell me once my B&W is ready to ship but i would like to know now so i could clear the morning out. And i'd hate to bug him with an email at this point.


----------



## lovemyreptiles (Jul 16, 2011)

Strange_Evil said:


> lovemyreptiles said:
> 
> 
> > If you've emailed Bobby since you've posted this, you've probably gotten a reply from him by now. Bobby called me last night at 11:30. I'm completely new to this forum and have no clue what people are saying about what happened, but he's asked me to let anyone who's not sure to know that his eggs did not crack. It seems that a chemical was either switched or added to the water in his area. While it's fine for humans, it wasn't suitable for eggs. He's also not the only breeder in that area who lost eggs. A BP breeder near him lost about %75 of his for the same reason.
> ...





Yes, it does suck. I feel so bad for the guy. A lot of people are mad at him, but it's not like he's smashing his eggs for the heck of it. He said he's been getting a lot of phone calls and emails. Poor guy lost hundreds of thousands of dollars.

I don't know if he's just shipping the extremes on Monday or the others as well. I'm not even positive of that. He told me in an email a couple of days ago that he was shipping on Monday, but he didn't say anything about it last night. I'm assuming they're still going out Monday.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 16, 2011)

lovemyreptiles said:


> Strange_Evil said:
> 
> 
> > lovemyreptiles said:
> ...



Yeah poor guy,and i can tell some people are mad with him,as if it's his fault. Just looking on his profile i seen the negative effect it had smh. Seems not to many know with a deposit read his contact and shipping category on his site.

But if you do email him again for the exact ship date ask for the B&w's too, because i'd really hate to add on to his stress right about now.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 16, 2011)

I am 110% sure that you are not getting a tegu, by march they meant march 2010! And he does not have any babies for anyone after Feb 3 2010! I'm not mad, i am just disappointed and really depressed, i waited we'll over 7 months for my tegu and i find out i cannot get one, i signed up on The AA list, but that would mean no new snake for me  , and i really wanted a new snake! Idk what to do right now man! One thing for sure is i'll more than likely be MIA on here for sometime and post less. 

I had my cage set up and all. Real downer man. But i guess there no sense crying over spilled milk. Good luck everyone who lost a tegu!


----------



## reptastic (Jul 16, 2011)

March 2010 Why so early, who made deposits that early I put my deposits down for my 2 2010 tegus in april 2010, if its a b/w you wanted why not go with angelrose's babies, dont stop posting here, its just a setback, dosent mean its completely over


----------



## Hippo (Jul 16, 2011)

reptastic said:


> March 2010 Why so early, who made deposits that early I put my deposits down for my 2 2010 tegus in april 2010, if its a b/w you wanted why not go with angelrose's babies, dont stop posting here, its just a setback, dosent mean its completely over



never heard it is there a website?


----------



## reptastic (Jul 16, 2011)

Hippo said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > March 2010 Why so early, who made deposits that early I put my deposits down for my 2 2010 tegus in april 2010, if its a b/w you wanted why not go with angelrose's babies, dont stop posting here, its just a setback, dosent mean its completely over
> ...



Actually its posted here
Angelrose tegus


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 16, 2011)

go to the for sale thread and youll see the 2011 babys for sale really pretty babys too. and i dont think noone should be mad at bobbys thats all the risk you take. my gf was like crying cus he did lose alot of money think of that its not like you lost 150 but he did lose alot of money he didnt do it on purpose im sure he rather sell them im lookin forward to a vanryard this year or next year hopefully a aa next year


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 16, 2011)

reptastic said:


> March 2010 Why so early, who made deposits that early I put my deposits down for my 2 2010 tegus in april 2010, if its a b/w you wanted why not go with angelrose's babies, dont stop posting here, its just a setback, dosent mean its completely over



Yeah he only got a little over two hundred i think. I feel sorry for Bobby, its a even bigger loss for him. I sent her a email and PM hopefully she gets back to me in time. I sent a email to a few other people as we'll, i really want my tegu.

The only reason i say i might be MIA is because i'll be on a tegu hunt for the next day or week. Tegutalk is my Fav forum i'd never just get up and abondon you guys . 

Serious though sorry too Bobby and All others who lost tegu's!


----------



## TeguNovice (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow  I feel really bad for bobby. I hope everything turns out well, especially to everyone that ordered a tegu.

One more small thing: Does anyone know if a baby tegu will still be given away in the contest?


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 16, 2011)

TeguNovice said:


> Wow  I feel really bad for bobby. I hope everything turns out well, especially to everyone that ordered a tegu.
> 
> One more small thing: Does anyone know if a baby tegu will still be given away in the contest?



Doubt it.


----------



## TeguNovice (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow . That's a real downer


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah tell me about it . He couldn't even give a majority of the people with deposits tegu's, i don't think he would just have on to through up for free. But hey who know's? I'm not 100% sure,just stating the obvious.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 17, 2011)

I think it is awful if people are giving him a hard time this was something completely beyond his control. Tegus are his passion it must be devastating for him to see all those babies lost.


----------



## TeguNovice (Jul 17, 2011)

herpgirl2510 said:


> I think it is awful if people are giving him a hard time this was something completely beyond his control. Tegus are his passion it must be devastating for him to see all those babies lost.



Same here. I hope I wasn't sounding upset with him because I'm not at all. Like you said, what happened was far beyond his control. Sometimes, things happen in life and we can't always control it. Like I said before, I feel really bad for bobby.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 17, 2011)

Please don't assume things here guys, there is still going to be a contest and is going to be for an All American tegu.


----------

